# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Εξοπλισμος κερεας

## makx

παραθέτω μερικες φώτο απο ντύσιμο σε grid με αλουμίνιο.

----------

